# Article: Coffee Roasting and Brewing Workshop - 18 March - Smith Street Coffee Roasters



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?456-Coffee-Roasting-and-Brewing-Workshop-18-March-Smith-Street-Coffee-Roasters


----------



## Canto73 (May 2, 2014)

Bargain! This would be £100-plus in London. If only I lived in Sheffield... well, for this anyway.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Gutted, I missed this simply down to the stupidity of having my link directly to the forums section /facepalm Is this likely to be repeated?


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

there's one this Saturday as it happens 10-1pm if you would like to book on let us know

trev


----------



## Raimundad (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey guys!

Anymore events like you have had in the past coming up?

Best regards , Rai


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep an eye on the Facebook page as well as the homepage as we always publicise where we are alerted

https://www.facebook.com/coffeeforumsuk


----------



## americanheroescoffee (Jul 22, 2019)

I Think it is a good idea of coffee roasting workshop people really wanted to know about how coffee is roasted .You can also try American hero's coffee it is one of the roast coffee and super amazing in taste.


----------

